# 92 maxima random stalling



## jvcmaxima (Nov 22, 2007)

just bought a 92 maxima and it randomly will stall or run real ruff not allowing you to get much above 2500 rpms. if it stalls you can eventually get it started again usually 5-10 mins and then it runs great and real strong. any advice? pos. maf?


----------

